# Black spot?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont know if there is such a thing but on the top of my goldfishes heads there are some small black dots. It looks like they are dusty or have white spot which is black. It looks like the spots are under the skin but I havnt noticed them before. 
Any ideas. They are common goldfish and the water is fine.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds like black spot disease to me. go here and see if this is what your looking for. sorry though i do not know what you can use for treatment as i have no experience with this disease.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks that could be what it is but after a few googles Im not so sure. The few pictures I found seem to show it sticking out proud of the fishes skin. This is just flat. And a couple of articles I found on it say its a saltwater disease but these are goldfish. Ill keep an eye on it but if anyone has any clues on other stuff or cures for it then please let me no.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would say maybe they are stressed, someone else will probably be able to help you out more.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Odds are its just a color change. Are the fish eating and acting normally?


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

The water is fine and they do seem to be eating and acting normally. Apart from the smallest one, which is the one with the most black spots, chasing the other 2 just after Ive fed them (I think he thinks they got more than him) and the possiblilty that another has swimbladder disease they are all looking happy and healthy.

Can I just make sure I know what swimbladder disease is. Its when the fish kinda 'goes with the flow' and seems to have more trouble staying down in the tank (just floating up). I think its that but he doesnt have trouble staying level, atleast, not that ive seen.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Correct. That is the common symptoms of SBD.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I think Im kinda keeping the SBD under control as much as possible and hopefully it isnt too distressing. Ill have to just keep an eye onthe black spots on the heads. They are all eating and acting properly so it seems ok at the mo. Might have been there all the time but Ive recently got a higher wattage light so can see more.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's probably not black spot disease, but even if it is by some incredibly remote chance, blackspot is practically harmless anyway. In fact, I'm hard pressed right now to think of any fish which has actually ever died from it. You most likely simply have a fish which is changing it's chromatophores, possibly in response to the new brighter light you just installed, though much more likely just coincidentally.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok thanks this info has definately put my mind at rest I think Ive become paranoid about my fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Huugs said:


> Ok thanks this info has definately put my mind at rest I think Ive become paranoid about my fish.


Sorry! im just glad hes ok!


----------

